# I need help hitting anything!



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw a couple of Jeorge's videos on youtube and got interested in slingshots almost a year ago. I went as far as making a couple of slingshots, two natural forks and a board cut, and bought some ammunition to shoot with (3/8" steel and 1/2" glass, sold as slingshot ammo). For some reason I cannot seem to get any hits. I even try to set my target picture and adjust it around and so forth, and finally threw it all up in dismay a few months ago.

But it is still cool!

From the making of the tools to the shooting and all the shooting and the community...

So I want to try again, only this time maybe hit something. Now there are a lot of great videos and tips up already, I know, but what I want is a few things --maybe factors I have been overlooking that I can use to get some steel onto the aluminum soda cans I'm aiming at. I'm not into hunting with a slingshot, but I'd like to be able to if I had to.

Thanks!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Try holding the slingshot horizontally (gangsta style). use a part of the top fork as an aiming reference. after you draw line up the top and bottom bands so you only see "one" band. Make sure you anchor to the same point every time.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

In my opinion RecurveMaster makes a very valid point..."Make sure you anchor to the same point every time." There are several different anchor points a person can use depending on what size slingshot they are using. For one of my slingshots I use the top of the ear as an anchor point. For a Dankung Jungle Hunter I use the cheek bone as the anchor point. Another slingshot uses the corner of the mouth as the anchor. Rufus Hussey used his shoulder as an anchor point. Also, for another slingshot that has butterfly bands, I shoot what I call 'side arm' because the pouch and the fork are held at arms length and I am shooting, basically, instinctive. Then I have a bb shooter where I have to hold the slingshot in front of my face because the distance between the fork is 2 1/4 inches and I can't hit anything holding it any other way (not a smart thing to do, but it works).

Figure out which anchor point works for your slingshot, because (from my experience) it can change from slingshot to slingshot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The first thing to do is make sure you can see where your shots are actually going. I suggest a large cardboard box at close range, with a target drawn on it. Once you know where the shots are hitting, you can adjust your aiming. Consistency in hold, anchor, and aiming point are all important.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> The first thing to do is make sure you can see where your shots are actually going. I suggest a large cardboard box at close range, with a target drawn on it. Once you know where the shots are hitting, you can adjust your aiming. Consistency in hold, anchor, and aiming point are all important.


Agreed,
You must see where your shots are hitting, just like sighting in a rifle.
Use a large piece of cardboard, Have a backstop so you can retrieve your ammo. Making a catchbox is relatively simple.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Making a catchbox is relatively simple.


Yes it is.
I have to brag I did pretty good at that part, at least.




The thing just sits out there looking at me, asking why I'm not shooting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

There's loads of threads on here about targeting, you should find everything you need.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I Hit It!!
About 40 shots this morning, on a new set of bands (danskin blue, 20mm straight cut) and on the 40th shot, I hit dead center. I was trying to use the gangsta hold, but kept bracketing the can withing millimeters, it seemed. Finally I turned the catty upwards and got a little closer. Then I switched from a fork hold to a hammer grip, and bang! Well, bang on the second shot with that hold this morning, at which point I was out of ammo and time.

As to the new band set, the blue is the thickest of the rubber in the box of three danskin stretch bands. I tried a 100mm X 50 mm X 250 mm tapered band, but could not hold it at full draw without signifigant shaking, so I cut them down to the 20 mm straight, for practice. Works much more comfortably, though the tragectory is not as flat, obviously.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the Danskin also the blue most but dont right off the green its pretty good to


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

For me the more i stand and aim the more i miss, i seem to hit more in the field than target shooting, i pull back target shoot, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dont shoot Sideways Gangstah, Dont aim, Do point and shoot this is intuitive so that you can hit anything at any range if you learn intuitive style shooting which works for every type of targeting on the move, stationary and or at any distance. Start out shooting cans at 5 or 10 feet just point and shoot and hold for no more than a second. Point with your shooter and let er fly.


----------



## Rabbit Poacher (Nov 15, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> In my opinion RecurveMaster makes a very valid point..."Make sure you anchor to the same point every time." There are several different anchor points a person can use depending on what size slingshot they are using. For one of my slingshots I use the top of the ear as an anchor point. For a Dankung Jungle Hunter I use the cheek bone as the anchor point. Another slingshot uses the corner of the mouth as the anchor. Rufus Hussey used his shoulder as an anchor point. Also, for another slingshot that has butterfly bands, I shoot what I call 'side arm' because the pouch and the fork are held at arms length and I am shooting, basically, instinctive. Then I have a bb shooter where I have to hold the slingshot in front of my face because the distance between the fork is 2 1/4 inches and I can't hit anything holding it any other way (not a smart thing to do, but it works).
> 
> Figure out which anchor point works for your slingshot, because (from my experience) it can change from slingshot to slingshot.


so there's no standard way of aiming it? saying it's best to know how you control holding your slingshot. i'm trying to learn shooting .hope this works for me.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rabbit Poacher said:


> In my opinion RecurveMaster makes a very valid point..."Make sure you anchor to the same point every time." There are several different anchor points a person can use depending on what size slingshot they are using. For one of my slingshots I use the top of the ear as an anchor point. For a Dankung Jungle Hunter I use the cheek bone as the anchor point. Another slingshot uses the corner of the mouth as the anchor. Rufus Hussey used his shoulder as an anchor point. Also, for another slingshot that has butterfly bands, I shoot what I call 'side arm' because the pouch and the fork are held at arms length and I am shooting, basically, instinctive. Then I have a bb shooter where I have to hold the slingshot in front of my face because the distance between the fork is 2 1/4 inches and I can't hit anything holding it any other way (not a smart thing to do, but it works).
> 
> Figure out which anchor point works for your slingshot, because (from my experience) it can change from slingshot to slingshot.


so there's no standard way of aiming it? saying it's best to know how you control holding your slingshot. i'm trying to learn shooting .hope this works for me.
[/quote]

Hi there !

I dont know whats wrong if using the fork to aim???
You can hold the slingshot sideways then your aim point is the top of the fork then you point it at the target you want to hit , then make sure you align the bands strait to the target as well.

I am from Phil too pm me if you did not understand how to use aiming. 
Take care


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

The way i shoot is a bit unorthodox but who knows it may work for you, Instead of holding it 90 degrees or "gangsta" i hold it kind of in between, more like on a 45 degree shooting this way I can still use the top of the fork however is most cases it is the top corner I use to aim (holding it at 45 means the corner will be pointing straight up higher then any other part of the slingshot) however when I do aim I feel it hurts my performance but if i speed shoot i seem to do better its very odd, I literally draw the slingshot back within 1 second line up the fork best i can to my target and let it fly, Most of the time i am within 1 foot squared up to 20m

The point about needing to see the ammo is very important, If you do not know where the shots are going you have no way to make your brain correct it. When i first started I used grey marbles, These are large enough and the color is right to be able to see the shot for a very long distance, Try using similar ammo for a few weeks then switch back to steel shot if thats what you prefer this may help.

I still have a GIANT box of small grey peewee marbles I used to use almost the same weight as full sized marbles but a bit smaller still very easy to see when shot, If you would like I can send you a 100 pack of them for you to hone your sights in, I do not need to charge you for this just send me a email if you would like that, I will not miss 100 out of the box of over 5000 that I have, HAH!

Cheers


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I shoot with the forks straight up not gangster. I do not aim, I just concentrate on a small spot on the target them draw back to anchor, sling is now above target, I settle down below target always concentrating on the spot, not the forks. When my brain says release i do and hold my front hand steady after release. This is instinctive shooting and works for me. Must have a consistant anchor, release and steady follow through.
My last session I hit 29/50 at 10 M on a 3 1/2" tennis balI ran the last 10 straight.
Philly


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That's mighty generpus of you Gib, but I'm not doing as badly now.

I have some golden plated steel from Marksman that I can see okay, more or less, and I hung up a pie tin. I hit the tin fairly often, now.


----------

